# Powering a sirius unit



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi I have hardwired my unit into a keyed power source at the fuse box but as soon as I shut the car off I lose power. It is still better than having to shut the unit off all the time, but a pain when I want to listen to it when the car is off. As you know the radio stays on when the car is shut off until the key is pulled out. If I use the radio power wire from the fuse panel will the sirius unit stay on until the key is pulled out? I could just change it and see but thought I would ask you experts first to save me some work







Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Powering a sirius unit (shotokanman)*

if you're still using the factory radio, a plug and play option that will perform the functions you want + an audio input would be:
5v xm sirius power supply and audio input 
or if you're crafty you can find a low amperage wire in the CD changer harness, but be sure to run a relay off that as it cannot handle the power supply of the sat radio


----------



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Powering a sirius unit ([email protected])*

thanks so does this allow direct input into the radio so I don't have to use an fm channel to listen to sirius?


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Powering a sirius unit ([email protected])*

Will this device work to connect my new Steletto 2 to my 2000 Jetta stock stereo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Powering a sirius unit (shotokanman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotokanman* »_thanks so does this allow direct input into the radio so I don't have to use an fm channel to listen to sirius?

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Powering a sirius unit (shotokanman)*

I have a Sirius X-act that is powered to a socket that's always on. The unit can be programmed to shut itself off after a predetermined period. I have it set to power down after an hour. Once any button is pressed, the unit's power timer resets for another hour. Very convenient......


----------

